# H N Winter - druggist bottle



## RCO (Mar 15, 2020)

i found this bottle on the weekend at a local antique mall . I don't really know anything about it , seller wanted $10 for it and I though it had an interesting look to it .

says " H. N. Winter , Prescription Specialist - PHONE N 745b"  , doesn't seem to be any other marks on the bottle 


I'm not sure if its Canadian or not ? the store I found it at is located in Barrie Ontario but I don't think its from that city . could be from Toronto or another large Canadian city 

there is a book at my library for Ontario druggist bottles but its currently closed for repairs and covid 19 . so not sure when I can access the book to see if its listed


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

I really like phone numbers on medicine bottles!  Cool find.


----------



## RCO (Mar 15, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> I really like phone numbers on medicine bottles!  Cool find.



I'm not sure how common it was for them to have numbers , not sure if that helps to date it either ?


also haven't seen the term prescription specialist used much on druggist bottles although when I searched it online , does seem that it was used by some


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2020)

Interesting find!  Definitely unusual to find a phone  number embossed on a bottle.  I don't remember seeing a BIM druggist with a phone number before, but I know they were still making them in to the 20s here in Canada so it could be a Toronto bottle.  Definitely not one I've seen before but I'm sure Toronto has hundreds I've never seen.

Edit:  Yes, he's from Toronto after all.  He's mentioned several times here as both HN Winter and HN Winters.  https://archive.org/stream/canadiandruggist19torouoft/canadiandruggist19torouoft_djvu.txt


----------



## RCO (Mar 16, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting find!  Definitely unusual to find a phone  number embossed on a bottle.  I don't remember seeing a BIM druggist with a phone number before, but I know they were still making them in to the 20s here in Canada so it could be a Toronto bottle.  Definitely not one I've seen before but I'm sure Toronto has hundreds I've never seen.
> 
> Edit:  Yes, he's from Toronto after all.  He's mentioned several times here as both HN Winter and HN Winters.  https://archive.org/stream/canadiandruggist19torouoft/canadiandruggist19torouoft_djvu.txt




I couldn't really read thru that article but makes sense he is from Toronto , no idea how common or uncommon the bottle is , so many Toronto druggists not sure which ones are harder to find


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes, Toronto. No, phone numbers aren't unusual on Canadian drugstore bottles.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 20, 2020)

Found him in the Era Druggist Directory 1906 under Toronto with name Winter, Herbert N.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 20, 2020)

This site is pretty useful, the Era Druggist Directory is such a great resource for identifying unknown druggists from both the U.S. and Canada. With that said some however are not listed since there are only catalogs for certain years, but most are listed here from every state and town in the U.S. and all of Canada.

_

_


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 22, 2020)

A reference source which provides dates ranges is The Ontario Drug Store and Druggist List (1851 to 1930).


----------

